# Jac-in-a-Box tour 2011



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi folks what about us all dropping Dave a p/m and see if we can persuade him to do a tour again  i know last year he was hit by some injury problems and heard he's made a full recovery from them  and would love him to get his hands on my TT again to bring it to it's former glory  am off to drop him my p/m lets get him back on tour again so send him your p/ms

love TTlyn [smiley=sweetheart.gif] x


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Count me in if he goes ahead


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope this can be oranged for after the delivery of the new car, I'm in


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

perhaps we can get him down to the NE as I would be in on this as well, is someone who knows Dave well going to contact him ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

skiwhiz said:


> perhaps we can get him down to the NE as I would be in on this as well, is someone who knows Dave well going to contact him ?


i could get in touch with Dave if you Guys want and see what he says  but i want to be first on the list :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

OK. OK!!! I've had a few messages from around the bazzars twisting my arm to get out and about again in 2011...which I'll admit is rather nice, and genuinely a touch flattering  

I'd like nothing more than to do another, though I suspect it'll be my last -I am getting too old now! ...and it's advancing years and the associated reduced ability to get over the "wear and tear" that caused me not to be able to do last years trip.
There's a fair amount of bookings for next year mostly throughout Scotland, but a little shuffling should see me clear several two week slots...besides which, I've always had far more enjoyment from flogging myself around the country - it must be the hospitality, beer and curry 

Those of you who've had the "visit" will know the format and it'll be no different this time. It's perhaps best that I cobble together something in the next few days to let those who are unfamiliar know what it's all about.

And yes, Trev - you can be first! Though I may kidnap you as my capable assistant (get your bag and polisher packed  )
"Orangey" Wallsend? I thought B&W would be more appropiate :wink:

For those who've expressed an interest on here and via other means - thank you 

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good to see you are up for this again Dave if you need some where in the north east to stay mate as you know there is always room at my place


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> And yes, Trev - you can be first! Though I may kidnap you as my capable assistant (get your bag and polisher packed  )
> "Orangey" Wallsend? I thought B&W would be more appropiate :wink:
> 
> For those who've expressed an interest on here and via other means - thank you
> ...


tools all packed and ready to go Dave  hope There's enough room in the Happy bus of yours for all my polish  
once you get all the dates and places sorted out let me know and i will get some holidays from work booked in


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

think we could sort a weeks work in the NE if you want a mini trip look forward to meeting up


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

that would be good just post up some name's when you get them


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Will you be comming as far down as derby by any chance,


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

We will need your polishing services 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for all the offersto keep me busy - and those who've offered the all important roof over my head when out and about, all hugely and genuinely appreciated 

Where do I go? Pretty much all over, I've got one forum member down in the New Forest, can't go much further South without catching a ferry!
The only area I'm reluctant to go into is London...I'm a country boy and this big city stuff doesn't do a lot to keep a smile on my face  
Not impossible though, what's happened in the past is I've been based at a kind members house on the outskirts and you've travelled to me - far less stressful! Let's see what happens.

Anyone know if "Multiprocess" is still around - he's been my "mission controller" for past tours? Need someone to co-ordinate and direct me when out and about for the odd cancellations etc.

I'll get some sort of list going after Xmas

Ta all 

Dave


----------



## andy TTR (Apr 27, 2010)

no 2011 tour then or did I miss something?

I'm interested as I pick up my year old Ice Silver TTS next week and wonder what the state of prep it will be in...


----------

